# Preserving birch ply edge



## nosuchhounds (11 May 2021)

I am in the midst of constructing some cupboards for my camper and using 18mm birch ply. I want to preserve the ply edging with staining the faces. I wanted to to use Rubio exterior stain and osmo poly satin on the edges. Are there any tips for keeping those lines clean?


----------



## Ollie78 (11 May 2021)

Leave the components a bit big, stain them all, then trim the final few mm off after the stain is dry.

Use a spiral or preferably a compression bit for nice smooth edges.

Ollie


----------

